# Need help w/13 ghosts jackyl costume



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

If just going for the realism of the look, you can always just use wood to create the cage. Maybe 1x2 (if I remember right........haven't bought wood in a while). Basically you would just have to take a look but finding wood that small shouldn't be too tough. Once you created the look that you wanted, then it would basically just be using paint to create the rusted iron look. This would also allow someone to have it on (since it sounds like you want someone to be wearing this) and it not weigh a ton. 

Now when it comes to masks and makeup, going to have to let others talk about that.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

tig,

since it's just the realism of it all, what about using PVC pipe to make the cage, screwing on pieces of leather strap and painting? On one of the how to videos I have, the last monster in a haunt was the Jackel and although I hadn't studied his cage closely, I believe it was made out of PVC pipe.
The Jackal is a great monster and I've been toying with the idea myself.
There is a forum member named Medusa who played the character one year. Her costume was home-made. I'll call her, Jon and see if I can get her to come online and tell you how it was made, okay?
As far as the face, what about latex prosthetics? I'm going that route with most of my cast members' faces. Cheaper than masks, much more comfortable, able to move your mouth and you won't get hot like with masks.
Just type latex prosthetics into your favorite search engine and you'll find something. It might not be an exact fit, but I'm sure you don't want your Jackal to look the same.


----------



## deathofdave (Dec 26, 2004)

know what is kind of scary i was also thinking about posting something about a jackal costume like a week ago and say rotting ralph looked like him but i'd go with 1x2 like tignyx said


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

You mean "Rotting Ralph" the mask?


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas tig and empress! Thanks for asking medusa for me empress. I really appreciate it. 

And yes, he is talking about the rotting ralph mask. I posted a link for it in my original post. I was thinking of using that with the cage. But i wouldnt like it so much


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

I would use aluminum strips. The same ones you use to make FCG rigs out of. I never worked with them b4 my FCG but now I use them all the time. Im always building lighweight supports and what not for my props. 

The only tools you would need are a vice and vice grips (to bend the strips) and a drill to put holes in it for the screws or bolts. Oh.. and a file to file down the rough edges. The cage would be ultralight weight, which is a plus since you would be wearing it all night, and it would be sturdy. No worries about bumping and breaking it or having to be gentle with it. You could also add padding in the back so its easier to wear. 

Because the aluminum is so easy to work with it would be a snap to create that effect where the bars are bent outwards on the face. I was thinking of making my own and have done some initial work but I think it will be a project for 2006. Yes its only April and Im already that far behind. Sooo much to do .. so little time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

That sounds like a very good idea ooog. I have never used aluminum strips before. Where can i buy aluminum strips from? If you can give me some more info about aluminum strips. That would be great! Thanks again


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, Ooogie....
thanks sounds like an A+ idea. What about painting? Would it be easy to paint?


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

you know... the granite spray paint that we so often use for tombstones would give you that pitted metal look. The reddish brown would look alot like rusted metal. You may have to undercoat it with a rustoleum type paint. The granite paint would stick better to that than the aluminum itself.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I like the idea of aluminum strips or pvc trim strips, it would give it a more realistic look and definately keep it more lightweight. Haven't tried to paint aluminum strips, but I would imagine with a little roughing up with sandpaper first, it would be easy. 

Great costume idea, I've toyed with the idea several times since seeing the movie. I thought it was one of the best ghosts in the movie.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Great idea!! That is such an awesome and original costume idea!

Year before last, the very last time the hubby and I went to Sloss Furnace (local Professional Haunt), we saw a guy dressed just like the Jackal in it. I remember this very well because my husband screamed "You're her favorite!" and pushed me into him. lol. I got a really good look at his costume and I did see that the cage for his head was made out of PVC. It looked great on him. I think he even had on a mask but could not tell what kind of mask it was.  He looked great and looked like he had went to greath lengths to make that costume!!

Hope yours turns out great!  Please post pics once you get it all together.


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

You can get the aluminum (am I the only one who feels awkward spelling that?) strips at home depot, menards.. ACE .. Any hardware place. I would shop around though. Different places can have different prices. Also you will want to choose a thinner piecs of stock to work with as it will be easier to bend and work with. When you ask for it the correct term is "aluminum stock". 

From experience painting my FCG rig flat black sticks pretty well. Then you could sponge it with a rust colored red to get that old metal look. It is something that you might have to touch up from year to year. Lewlew is right in that an undercoat might help and I like LHALLOW's idea of sanding it first as well. 

If you have not worked with aluminum stock in the past it might change the way you build props. I know it has for me. I use it all the time. Id love to see pictures in progress if you can.


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey Jon, It's Medusa. Yes I've done The Jackal for the last two years. This last year was by special request.My husband built the headpiece for me out of lightweight aluminum and it is very comfortable. The costume was put together from clothes purchased at a local thrift store and altered by copying the pictures I found online.The makeup was done the same way....just get your regular Walmart grease paint and look at and copy a picture you find online.No big deal, really...you can do it!!!!If you'd like more details just let me know ok.i'd love to help.I can send you a photo if you'd like.I don't have my computer set up for photos yet but could send you one by mail. Just let me know.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

That's my Sweetie. Thanks for chimin' in, Medusa.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi Empress, i've seen a mask that looks something like that cage although its made out of plastic not sure about the quality as it only costs 3€,95 have a look at it on www.halloween-shop.fr under masks its the "dungeon gaurd mask".


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Annea,

do you have any idea how much that would cost in dollars?


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Medusua, if you dont mind sending me some info and the pics of the costume you did, i would very much appreciate it!!! Send it to [email protected] 

I'm really anixous to see how you did it and how it turned out. Sounds cool from what you tell me. Thanks alot  -Jon


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Jon,

her costume is cool! She sent me a pic last year.


----------

